# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  الفاجومى الثائر أحمد فؤاد نجم

## وادكول مش معقول

[MARQ=right]الشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم[/MARQ]



حالة فريدة في بساطتها لا تتكرر بين المبدعين فهو على حسه المرهف صورة من رجل الشارع بكل تفاصيله اليومية وبحياته الساذجة الذي أكسبته الطبيعة تلقائيتها وبوعيه الكامل للحياة القاسية التي غلفته والذي عبر بالعامية عن كل أوجه الحياة . 

ولد الفاجومى أحمد فؤاد نجم صاحب العينين الخضراوين في "عزبة نجم" بالزقازيق يوم 22/5/1929 توفى والده وهو في السادسة من عمره ، وعاش نجم مع أفقر فقراء مصر من الريف إلى العاصمة في "حوض آدم" بجوار الأزهر الشريف في حي الغورية وهو حي قديم تهدم تماما بفعل الزلزال وقد أعطته الحكومة شقة في منازل الإيواء التي تم توزيعها على المتضررين من الزلزال ، وقد عرف الحياة القاسية منذ صغره ولازمه الفقر حتى الآن بالرغم من شهرته . 

وبدا حياته العملية كعاملاً في سكك الحديد في ( 1951-1956) ثم عمل طوافاً بريدياً واكتشف في طوافه حجم القهر الواقع على الفلاحين"، وفي عام 1959 انتقل من البريد إلى النقل الميكانيكي في حي العباسية . 


وبدا حياته العملية كعاملاً في سكك الحديد في ( 1951-1956) ثم عمل طوافاً بريدياً واكتشف في طوافه حجم القهر الواقع على الفلاحين"، وفي عام 1959 انتقل من البريد إلى النقل الميكانيكي في حي العباسية . 

وفى1962 خرج أحمد فؤاد نجم من سجنه ليلتقي بالشيخ أمام عيسى الملحن الفقير الضرير رفيق الطريق وقد عبرا سويا عن كل قوى التغيير في المجتمع في الشوارع في المصانع وبين الطلاب في الجامعات ، وتعاقد الثنائي نجم - إمام على أن يكتب أحدهما وأن يغني ثانيهما وهكذا كانا متلازمين في كل شئ وحتى في السجن اللذان كانا يدخلاه سويا ويخرجان معاً أو منفردين ليعاودا النضال ، وبدأت حياتهما معا في حوش آدم وقد نجحا في إثارة الشعب وحفز هممه قديما ضد الاستعمار ثم ضد الديكتاتورية الحاكمة ثم ضد غيبة الوعي الشعبي، ويقول نجم عن رفيق حياته انه(أول موسيقي تم حبسه في المعتقلات من أجل موسيقاه وإذا كان الشعر يمكن فهم معناه فهل اكتشف هؤلاء أن موسيقى إمام تسبهم وتفضحهم) وقد انفصل هذا الثنائي بعد فترة واتهم الشيخ إمام قرينه أحمد فؤاد بأنه كان يحب الزعامة وفرض الراى وانه حصد الشهرة بفضله ولولاه ما كان نجم ولكن هذا هو القدر أراد أن يحرمنا من ثنائية جميلة أمتعت الجمهور العربي استمرت طوال 35 عاماً قبل وفاة الشيخ إمام . 

ويقول احمد فؤاد نجم عن نفسه أنا فلاح مصري مواطن عربي منتهك الأرض والعرض مكبل ومطارد ، أنا حفيد الفلاح الفصيح فلاح مصري فاهم كل حاجة ولا أستطيع أن أبلع لساني ، واحمد فؤاد نجم لا تسطيع فصله عن العالم المحيط وعن المجتمع البسيط وان تدرك مدى حب الناس له من أصدقاءه المحيطين به . 

وأحمد فؤاد نجم الشاعر المنطلق المندفع كثيرا والذي لا يخشى القوانين ولا القيود في سبيل قول ما يراه ويعتقد فيه والذي تظاهر للمرة الأولى سنة (1946) وكان لا زال في السابعة عشر من عمره مع (90) ألف عامل مصري ، وقد سجن تقريبا طوال فترة رئاسة الرئيس السابق محمد أنور السادات يقول إن صحراء الوطن العربي انتقلت من الأرض إلى عقولنا فالإنسان العربي متصحر ولا يمكن الإبداع تحت كل هذه الضغوط وترسانة القوانين المقيدة للحريات في الوطن العربي وأنظمة الحكم الفاسدة ويقول عن نفسه انه مجنون لذلك أبدع ولكن ليس كل الناس مجانين و كل إنسان موهوب في اتجاه لكن الخوف والرعب قاتل الناس. 



ويرى أحمد فؤاد نجم أن العامية أهم شعر عند المصريين لأنهم شعب متكلم فصيح وأن العامية المصرية أكبر من أن تكون لهجة وأكبر من أن تكون لغة فالعامية المصرية روح وهى من وجهة نظره أنها أهم إنجاز حضاري للشعب المصري واحمد فؤاد نجم شاعر متدفق الموهبة فقد ألف العيد من الاغانى والتي تعبر جميعها عن رفضه للظلم وحبه الفياض لمصر واستيعابه الكامل للواقع الأليم . 

ويرى الفاجومى إن الثقافة الحقيقية تكون من الشارع والناس وليس من الكتب وبالرغم من ذلك كانت للشاعر المبدع قراءاته العديدة والتي بدأها بقراءة القران الكريم وحفظه وقرأ كتاب "الأمل لمكسيم غوركي" وقرأ معظم كتب المسرح العالمي وعشق المتنبى وببرم التونسي و ابن إياس والجبرتي كما قرأ العديد من الروايات المترجمة لديستوفسكى وتشيكوف ومبدعينا الكبار طه حسين وتوفيق الحكيم وغيرهم. وقال عن فؤاد حداد "لو أنه هناك أكاديمية لشعر العامية المصرية هيكون حداد عميد الأكاديمية" أما عن صلاح جاهين فيقول "أنا أسميه الطفل الإلهي هو مجمع عبقريات وبسيط بساطة الفلاح المصري ومجروح وطفل مثل أي مصري حقيقي وقال عن الابنودى انه يعرف طريقه جيدا وهو طريق السلطة . 

وأحمد فؤاد نجم له خمس زيجات وقد سبق له الزواج من صافيناز كاظم وعزة بلبع وسونيا مكويو الجزائرية ويقول عن تعدد زواجاته أنا لم اندم على شئ كل منهن تجربة استفدت منها ، وقد بدأ في كتابة مذكراته والتي تحمل عنوان فاجومى الأول والثاني . 

وقد تردد عن الفاجومى انه يكتب قصائده وهو تحت تأثير المخدر ولم ينفى ذلك بل قال ليست شائعة لكن بالطبع ليس شرطا للكتابة فشرط الكتابة الوحيد أن أكون على قيد الحياة. 

وفى العام الماضي 2001جمعت تجربة جديدة الشاعر المصري الشعبي احمد فؤاد نجم في قصيدته الجديدة "عودة إلى الماضي" والملحن يحيى غنام وفرقته الموسيقية التي تحاول تقديم موسيقى مغايرة ، وتعتبر هذه التجربة الأولى من نوعها لنجم في تقديم قصيدته غنائيا على أنغام موسيقى حديثة تجمع بين الجاز و الروك والمقامات الشرقية التي تتميز بها التجربة الموسيقية ليحيى غنام. 



وقد فازت أول أعماله الشعرية والتي تحمل عنوان "صور من الحياة والسجن"بالجائزة الأولى في مسابقة نظمها العقاد وقد كتب فؤاد مسرحيات عجايب - شلتوت العظيم - لولي وغيرها ، وقد عشق فاجومى مصر كما عشقته وعشقه أهلها وقصيدته (يا مصر) التي كتبها من المعتقل في 1970 يظهر فيها هذا الحب والذي يقول فيها : 
فلاحينك هما هما 
فلاحين رمسيس وخوفو 
جيش 
لا عيش ولا زمزميه 
في الهجيره تبل جوفه 
المرض للموت يجرة 
وهو ماشي 
يجر خوفه 
أعمي 
سالك سكه عتمه 
خطوته 
على قد شوفه

----------


## maistro

بالفعل الفاجومى واحد من الشعراء الذين عرفوا كيف يعبرون عن آلام وآمال المواطن البسيط .
ليس هذا فقط بل انه حالة نادرة فى الشعراء من حيث شعره النقدى الساخر ، كما أنه أحد كتاب الأغنية الوطنية والعاطفية أيضا ولكن بروزه فى الأغنية الوطنية صنعت منه نجما وصنعت معه نجما فى الغناء وهو الشيخ إمام الذى وصل الى الناس عن طريق أشعار الفاجومى ( الشاعر البندقية ) .
الأوله بلدي
و التانيه بلدي
و التالته بلدي
***
الأوله بلدي بسلطن جو موالي
و التانيه بلدي بقول الكلمه بالعالي
و التالته بلدي يا كنزي و عزوتي و مالي
***
الأوله بلدي باسلطن جو موالي و ده الموصوف
و التانيه بلدي بقول الكلمه بالعالي و ع المكشوف
و التالته بلدي يا كنزي و عزوتي و مالي و ملو الشوف 

--
ولن أنسى من كلماته الجميلة :
مصـر يا أمه يا سفينـة مهما كان البحـر عاتى 
فلاحينك ملاحينك يزعقوا فى الريح يواتى 

شكرا العزيز / واد كول مش معقول على القاءك الضوء على هذا الشاعر الجميل 
وعلى فكرة يا واد كول أنا عندى رقم ( نجم ) لو محتاجه ، لأنه يمكنك الاتصال به وتحديد معه مقابلة عبر المنتدى أو استضافته فى قاعة المقال الصحفى وبلا شك لن يرفض . عندما تقرر ارسل وسأعطيك الرقم ان لم يكن عندك .
المايستـرو

----------


## Eng_osama

*************
ويرى أحمد فؤاد نجم أن العامية أهم شعر عند المصريين لأنهم شعب متكلم فصيح وأن العامية المصرية أكبر من أن تكون لهجة وأكبر من أن تكون لغة.
**************
أنا لست معاه بصراحة - وهذا الكلام قد ارسلته للشاعر احمد فؤاد نجم فى احد ندواته التى حضرتها وأكرر أنا غير موافق على أن العامية أكبر من أن تكون لغة - يعنى هل تكون العامية أكبر من اللغة العربية أكبر من لغة القرآن ...لا

*********************************
وقد تردد عن الفاجومى انه يكتب قصائده وهو تحت تأثير المخدر ولم ينفى ذلك بل قال ليست شائعة لكن بالطبع ليس شرطا للكتابة فشرط الكتابة الوحيد أن أكون على قيد الحياة. 
***********************************
مش فاهم ، هل هذا شئ كويس يعنى ولا أيه ..على العموم نحترم صراحة الشاعر ولا نحترم مخدراته
***********************************
أما عن رأيه فى عبدالرحمن الأبنودى فأنا معاه 100%

----------

